

Modify NoScript so it can detect and block nontrivial nonfree JavaScript code  - IgorPartola
http://www.fsf.org/tasks/noscript

======
konad
Wtf!!

By applying the "AJAX makes it non-free" logic, every HTTP request is non-
free. I mean, I don't release my httpd.conf so everything server side is a
secret - i.e. mod-rewrite rules.

If you value freedom of your devices you'd be better off promoting Coreboot
than this silly nonsense.

